
“American Investment in the 21st Century” – Sen. Rubio [pdf] - Animats
https://www.rubio.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/9f25139a-6039-465a-9cf1-feb5567aebb7/4526E9620A9A7DB74267ABEA5881022F.5.15.2019.-final-project-report-american-investment.pdf
======
Animats
This is worth a read. It's unusual in a statement from a politician in that it
doesn't propose some action. It's just to get people to think along different
lines, to prepare for action later.

